# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] δεν δουλευει το subwoofer

## johnpats

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά 

Εχω τον ενισχυτη pioneer VSX-LX50 και το σύστημα ηχείων της bose  acoustimass 6series III 7,1.

ενω παίζουν όλα τα ηχεία κανονικά ,δεν δουλευειτο sub woofer.
ο ενισχυτης δινει εξοδο στο sub και πανω στο sub συνεεονται ολα τα ηχεια με μια ταινία και ενα dsub.
αν βγαλω την ταινία δεν παιζει κανενα ηχειο ενω αν την κουμπωσω δουλευουν ολα.
το sub παιρνει ρευμα απο ενα 8αρακι καλωδιο και λειτουργει απ οσο φαινεται αφου αν βγαλω την ταινια διακοπτει την παροχη προς τα ηχεια.
αποτέλεσμα ειναι να ακουω flat την μουσική και να μην εχω μπάσο.
Έχετε καποια ιδέα;







Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Τι είναι το "8αράκι καλώδιο";
Το sub έχει ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή. Μήπως έχει εξωτερικά καμιά ασφάλεια που είναι καμμένη;

----------


## Panoss

Μέτρα με ωμόμετρο το Sub Woofer.
Θα πρέπει να σου δείξει αντίσταση γύρω στα 10 Ωμ. (στην περιοχή αυτή δηλαδή, όχι ακριβώς 10Ωμ)

----------


## johnpats

κατ αρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις 

το 8αρακι ειναι αυτο




Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## johnpats

το sub οπως προανέφερα εχει τις παρακατω υποδοχες 





αν βγαλω την ταινια δεν δουλευει κανένα ηχείο αρα λογικά το σύστημα δουλευει.
εχει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια για τα μπάσα;


Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Πολλά καλώδια βλέπω, ίσως κάποιο από αυτά έχει χαλάσει (έχει κοπεί δηλαδή σε κάποιο σημείο εσωτερικά).
Πάντως αν δεν το ανοίξεις δεν πρόκειται να βρεις τι φταίει.
Άνοιξέ το.

----------


## johnpats

> Μέτρα με ωμόμετρο το Sub Woofer.
> Θα πρέπει να σου δείξει αντίσταση γύρω στα 10 Ωμ. (στην περιοχή αυτή δηλαδή, όχι ακριβώς 10Ωμ)


9,79 εβγαλε οπότε λειτουργει.εν τω μεταξυ δεν το αναλαμβανει κανεις να το κοιταξει.βρίσκεται στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης


Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία, τώρα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι όντως είναι οκ το sub:
Αποσυνδέεις τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο sub.
Στη θέση τους πάνω στο sub, συνδέεις την έξοδο από π.χ ένα ραδιόφωνο.
(ανοίγεις το ραδιόφωνο, αποσυνδέεις τα δύο καλώδια από το μεγαφωνάκι και τα συνδέεις στο sub και, εννοείται, βάζεις το ραδιόφωνο σε λειτουργία).
Ακούς τίποτα από το sub;

Μετά, δοκίμασε την έξοδο που, κανονικά, δίνει σήμα στο sub:
στα δύο καλώδια που αποσύνδεσες από το sub, σύνδεσε ένα μεγάφωνο.
Ακούς τίποτα; Εννοείται, θα εχεις ανοίξει τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## johnpats

> Ωραία, τώρα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι όντως είναι οκ το sub:
> Αποσυνδέεις τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο sub.
> Στη θέση τους πάνω στο sub, συνδέεις την έξοδο από π.χ ένα ραδιόφωνο.
> (ανοίγεις το ραδιόφωνο, αποσυνδέεις τα δύο καλώδια από το μεγαφωνάκι και τα συνδέεις στο sub και, εννοείται, βάζεις το ραδιόφωνο σε λειτουργία).
> Ακούς τίποτα από το sub;
> 
> Μετά, δοκίμασε την έξοδο που, κανονικά, δίνει σήμα στο sub:
> στα δύο καλώδια που αποσύνδεσες από το sub, σύνδεσε ένα μεγάφωνο.
> Ακούς τίποτα; Εννοείται, θα εχεις ανοίξει τον ενισχυτή.


στα καλωδια που πανε στο sub με το κινητο ή με απλο αναλογικο ραδιοφωνο δεν λειτουργει.
η εξοδος με μεγαφωνακι δουλευει 

σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια


Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Άρα το subwoofer είναι χαλασμένο.
Υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό; Τιμή;

----------


## johnpats

> Άρα το subwoofer είναι χαλασμένο.
> Υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό; Τιμή;


παει πακετο δυστυχως...μιλησα σημερα με την bose.ειναι με φυσα που πιανει στο board.τεσπα μαλλον παμε για καινουριο.το ιδιο μου ειπαν και δυο τεχνικοι που ηρθαν 
ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια παντως


Sent  using Tapatalk

----------


## johnpats

Αν και κάπως αργά απαντώ στο συγκεκριμένο,τελικά μετά από 4 επισκέψεις σε 2 εξουσιοδοτημένα και σε 2 ανεξάρτητους ηλεκτρονικούς και αφού ανέβασα Αθήνα το μηχάνημα μιας και Ηράκλειο δεν βρήκα άκρη αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω εγώ να δώ τι στο καλό γίνεται.
Τελικά με πολλά νεύρα αντιλήφθηκα ότι ήταν καμμένη η  κυλινδρική ασφάλεια κόστους 1 ευρώ η δεκάδα....
Την άλλαξα και εδώ και 2 χρόνια σχεδόν λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (03-12-18)

----------

